# My Little Pony- make your own



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Very creative


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

haha Cute!!!


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

The link for the site is at the bottom of my post so you can all make your own :lol:


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

SO cute!!!! I had way too much fun with this...










And before ya'll go saying I don't have a rainbow horse, here's some proof.


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

Storm..being him... the sneaky pony.


----------



## Miloismyboy (Aug 18, 2009)

Milo


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

very nice ponies


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Way to much fun, coming back later


----------



## Idlepastures (Sep 5, 2011)

Hehe...that was fun.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

I go on there all the time and mess around :lol:


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

I am embarrassed to admit how much time I just spent on that....


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

This is an awesome site!! A little disappointed in the markings, LOL, but how realistic can they be?

Still, a ton of fun! Heres my yearling Rodeo


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Here's Sky... complete with mustache! :lol:










Not sure what happened to the background..

http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...65811422_1331146027_33177138_1231872418_n.jpg


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

This is so life like :rofl::rofl:


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

Here's my Huey, being all ticked off because he's just gotten zapped by his blankie AGAIN. :evil:


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Not sure what happened to the background..


You have to specify the export of pony + background.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Romeo is the grey, Demi is the bay


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

OK, this is entertaining, too....
Fantasy Horse Maker ~ Doll Divine


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Holy crap! Im off to do thislol


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

it didn't work, try again later and THIS is to much fun LOL


----------



## ShinaKonga (Jun 24, 2010)

Milo... I couldn't figure out how to make a paint so I gave up, LOL.


----------



## ShinaKonga (Jun 24, 2010)

Hee hee.


----------



## ShinaKonga (Jun 24, 2010)

Miloismyboy said:


> Milo
> 
> View attachment 83787
> 
> ...


May our Milo powers unite.

(In non-nerd speak, my horse has the same name, therefore we must now be horse forum friends for life.)


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I'll post mine later


----------



## Miloismyboy (Aug 18, 2009)

ShinaKonga..... I just read the "about me" in your profile... anyone who's interests include coffee cake is a friend worth having and keeping!!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Sour



























Noah




























Clyd



























Yes, I had just a bit of fun


----------



## Librahorsegal (Nov 20, 2011)

first off....how did you guys post the mlp pics on to here?

how do you post and save the horse on this page > http://www.dolldivine.com/robe-au-choix-horse-maker.php


----------



## barrelracer11 (Jan 8, 2012)

These are really cute! I will have to try it later!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Okay, so I made one, but I can't figure out how to post it on here...HELP! lol

http://www.dolldivine.com/mlp-fim-pony-creator.php


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

I just prnt-scrn'd mine, put it in MS Paint, modified the markings, and uploaded.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I suck at Paint, so I couldn't add his blaze. :-/


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

These are unhealthily fun..


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

>.> posting later, gotta sub so I don't lose it.(;
Looks like I'm gonna have fun making all the horses at the barn, lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

This thread is just too sweet.....makes my teeth hurt even.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Very interesting for sure


----------



## ALittleBitOfSaint (Dec 22, 2011)

So i saw this, and i just HAD to try! it was WAYYY to much fun 

MAX:

























RUDY:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I epically fail at the second one (not the MLP, but the other one).


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I cannot for the life of me use the freakin' fantasy horse one!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

PintoTess said:


> I cannot for the life of me use the freakin' fantasy horse one!


I'm glad I'm not the only one!! lol


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

When you're ready to edit the horse's color, etc., click on the horse.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

LOVE! Squee!!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I thought I was just a bit stupid lol!


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

*RIP Cochise.*

This is the POA we had for 20 years and put down christmas Eve...


----------



## Allison C (Sep 14, 2010)

Fun!!!


----------

